# [geloest]su root -> keine Berechtigung

## uhai

Wenn ich als user "su root" eingebe, bekomme ich eine kalte Abfuhr: 

```
 $ su root

Passwort: 

su: Berechtigung verweigert

```

Da fehlt doch irgendwo ein wenig Konfiguration..., oder? Auf meinem Desktop lief das "out of the box".

Google bringt immer Ubuntu oder Knoppix-Treffer, da diese ohne root-Passwort starten. Und mit 

```
man su
```

 komme ich auch nicht weiter.

Wo kann ich ansetzen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed Mar 26, 2008 11:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Wenn ich als user "su root" eingebe, bekomme ich eine kalte Abfuhr: 
> 
> ```
>  $ su root
> 
> ...

 

du musst in der gruppe wheel sein um per su root zu werden.

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo,

hatte das gleiche Problem vor ca. 3 Wochen, bei mir hatte 'su' nach einem Update falsche Berechtigungen.

Siehe dazu auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-132084.html

lg

----------

## uhai

danke schoen, ein 

```
gpasswd -a user wheel
```

 hats moeglich gemacht...

uhai

----------

